
Microsoft Unveils AKS, a Fully Managed Kubernetes Service - gabrtv
http://www.crn.com/news/cloud/300094356/microsoft-unveils-aks-a-fully-managed-kubernetes-service-thats-looking-to-be-a-cost-leader.htm?itc=refresh
======
johnnycarcin
Just in case you want to see the official announcement:

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/introducing-azure-
con...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/introducing-azure-container-
service-aks-managed-kubernetes-and-azure-container-registry-geo-replication/)

------
tracker1
Seems cool, didn't RTFA, but I know a lot of people all over the map have
wanted a more portable system like Kubernetes for container management.

